# Bucep's bluff thread finished :-)



## tim (31 Dec 2013)

Hi folks, following on from blue jelly island.
Tank specs 30x20x20 12ltr 
Boyu nano external filter with acrylic pipes
3x8w t5 luminare will only run one tube 
Substatre colombo florabase
Hard scapes in hopefully have the plants by next week.




Plant list 
bucephalandras, anubias bonsai and petite, Xmas moss and eleocharis mini.
Will be running this without co2 or liquid carbon so should be another slow grower.
Thanks for looking in.


----------



## darren636 (31 Dec 2013)

Will be interesting in seeing some buce' action. And some names of the varieties


----------



## sa80mark (31 Dec 2013)

Very nice Tim,  come on let us into the secret.... where did you get the rock ?

I've been trying to find some more textured rock likes yours


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2013)

darren636 said:


> Will be interesting in seeing some buce' action. And some names of the varieties


Ordered a few today from Aquarium shrimps plants aquascaping London will list names as I add them 


sa80mark said:


> Very nice Tim,  come on let us into the secret.... where did you get the rock ?
> 
> I've been trying to find some more textured rock likes yours


Hi mark, found it knocking about my lfs labeled as pagoda but I don't think it is, it's nice though


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Dec 2013)

Great hardscape, you still have that knack of making a very small tank look bigger. That's an art in itself.


----------



## Alastair (31 Dec 2013)

Going to be another nice little set up tim.


----------



## darren636 (31 Dec 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Great hardscape, you still have that knack of making a very small tank look bigger. That's an art in itself.


 

he does - 12 litres  is just nuts!  It looks bigger than my 40 litre.  A good eye.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Dec 2013)

Hi Tim, Love this little one  Superb Rocks


----------



## Curvball (31 Dec 2013)

Rocks are very similar to the Baltic rock I got from Aqua Essentials.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Great hardscape, you still have that knack of making a very small tank look bigger. That's an art in itself.


Thank you Ian, I was lucky with the rocks tbh perfect fit, comment means a lot mate.





Alastair said:


> Going to be another nice little set up tim.


thanks Al, liking low tech you've been a big influence mate


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2013)

darren636 said:


> he does - 12 litres  is just nuts!  It looks bigger than my 40 litre.  A good eye.





Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tim, Love this little one  Superb Rocks


Thanks for the nice comments guys 


Curvball said:


> Rocks are very similar to the Baltic rock I got from Aqua Essentials.
> 
> 
> Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


They do look similar to the pics, nice rocks.


----------



## tim (3 Jan 2014)

Planted



Have some more anubias and some moss on the way from Alastair ( thanks Al ). Intend to add more buces over the next few months beautiful little plants. Will try and post up some pics of them with names at some point.
Cheers for looking in.


----------



## Michael W (3 Jan 2014)

Looking very nice Tim! This one will be interesting!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Jan 2014)

for 12ltrs that quite astonishing.  Well done fella. 
Buce's are awesome, the colours in submerged form are a treat.  
Ive got a plan for a buce only tank, just a shame about the cost for a 120cm!
Will be watching to see this mature


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jan 2014)

Very nice scape!  Love the Buces, Ive got some to go in my 90cm this weekend


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jan 2014)

Tim, this is great...I think we have an up and coming aquascaper right here! Everyone should have a look at this journal!


----------



## tim (3 Jan 2014)

Michael W said:


> Looking very nice Tim! This one will be interesting!


Thanks Michael


Iain Sutherland said:


> for 12ltrs that quite astonishing.  Well done fella.
> Buce's are awesome, the colours in submerged form are a treat.
> Ive got a plan for a buce only tank, just a shame about the cost for a 120cm!
> Will be watching to see this mature


Thanks Iain, a 120 cm buce tank I would love to see.



stuworrall said:


> Very nice scape!  Love the Buces, Ive got some to go in my 90cm this weekend


Thanks stu looking forward to seeing your 90 back on the forum.


Ian Holdich said:


> Tim, this is great...I think we have an up and coming aquascaper right here! Everyone should have a look at this journal!


Ian thank you, you've been a massive inspiration on my journey so far.


----------



## tim (3 Jan 2014)

Not amazing pics, but trying to keep track of their names
Alamanda



Fine edge Malawi 



Flora


----------



## sa80mark (3 Jan 2014)

Simply superb mate


----------



## plantbrain (3 Jan 2014)

The Buces look good on the rocks also, covering them as much as you can afford to.
 They do well in the soil also. If you do this on the rocks, it will give a more aged look to the tank and make it look bigger than it is actually.


----------



## tim (3 Jan 2014)

sa80mark said:


> Simply superb mate


Cheers mark 


plantbrain said:


> The Buces look good on the rocks also, covering them as much as you can afford to.
> They do well in the soil also. If you do this on the rocks, it will give a more aged look to the tank and make it look bigger than it is actually.


Do plan to add more especially to the rock Tom, funds allowing


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Jan 2014)

Hi Tim, A little stunner There congrats


----------



## tim (4 Jan 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tim, A little stunner There congrats


Thanks Roy


----------



## aliclarke86 (4 Jan 2014)

Boosh! Cracking stuff mate. To echo everyone else I'm amazed this is only 12lts!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (4 Jan 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Boosh! Cracking stuff mate. To echo everyone else I'm amazed this is only 12lts!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Cheers Ali


----------



## Michael W (4 Jan 2014)

And they always say bigger is always better... psssshhhh


----------



## martinmjr62 (5 Jan 2014)

I think you've well and truly sussed the small tank layouts.Another stunner in the making 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## tim (6 Jan 2014)

Cheers Martin, just for the sake of posting a pic, excuse the dirty pipes


----------



## Piece-of-fish (6 Jan 2014)

Nice tank and buces. Your lfs did not fool you it is pagoda rock.


----------



## martinmjr62 (6 Jan 2014)

Tim ,Liking the light,did you have that over Blue Jelly Island.Tank looking nice mate


Ps,clean those pipes, tut tut
Subscribed
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Jan 2014)

Never use excuses for posting pics! Great pic!


----------



## tim (6 Jan 2014)

Piece-of-fish said:


> Nice tank and buces. Your lfs did not fool you it is pagoda rock.


Thanks for clearing that up  I love the buces, I want more lots more.


martinmjr62 said:


> Tim ,Liking the light,did you have that over Blue Jelly Island.Tank looking nice mate
> 
> 
> Ps,clean those pipes, tut tut
> ...


Hiya mate, yeah pipes are minging lol, I had blue jelly under an 11 w which was a bit much low tech for me, this boyu unit is 3x8 w just using one tube but the other two are great for pics.


----------



## tim (6 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Never use excuses for posting pics! Great pic!


Told you your journals had inspired me  cheers Ian, means a lot.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (6 Jan 2014)

This is one of the best nano scapes i have seen!Well done for making it look fairly aged too!


----------



## tim (6 Jan 2014)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> This is one of the best nano scapes i have seen!Well done for making it look fairly aged too!


Thank you mark  tbh the more I look at it the more I think I've ripped off George farmers little mountain scape  still worse people to copy  even if it was subconsciously


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2014)

tim said:


> Cheers Martin, just for the sake of posting a pic, excuse the dirty pipes



Absolutely disgusting. .......how could you even post such a poor attempt at a planted tank.................. 

Ha looks belting tim. Well done mate very nice


----------



## faizal (7 Jan 2014)

I love that final picture.  The tank is looking so crisp & spotless ,... Nice one Tim. Just like Ian had mentioned earlier,.. your aquascaping versatility is improving tremendously.  I would also like to confess here that i am looking forward to bum off your ideas very shamelessly in the near future .


----------



## tim (7 Jan 2014)

Alastair said:


> Absolutely disgusting. .......how could you even post such a poor attempt at a planted tank..................
> 
> Ha looks belting tim. Well done mate very nice


Shocking I felt embarrassed posting it tbh  


faizal said:


> I love that final picture.  The tank is looking so crisp & spotless ,... Nice one Tim. Just like Ian had mentioned earlier,.. your aquascaping versatility is improving tremendously.  I would also like to confess here that i am looking forward to bum off your ideas very shamelessly in the near future .


Thanks Faizal, just need to keep it looking clean  lower light or certainly less intense seems to be the way forward for my setups, just need to work on an algae free high tech setup next.


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jan 2014)

Wow!
Stunning little tank Tim, incredibly strong presence and very detailed from the texture of the pagoda rock to the plant scheme.....love the buces


----------



## tim (7 Jan 2014)

Thanks a lot ady, good to see you active on the forum again


----------



## Pedro Rosa (8 Jan 2014)

Tim, love your tank. Very nice hardscape and plants are looking very good.
I wish i had some Buces... since i saw those plants that i with to try them out.

Pedro.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jan 2014)

Sweet work, Tim. Keep it up mate.


----------



## faizal (8 Jan 2014)

tim said:


> Shocking I felt embarrassed posting it tbh
> 
> Thanks Faizal, just need to keep it looking clean  lower light or certainly less intense seems to be the way forward for my setups, just need to work on an algae free high tech setup next.


 
I don't think you need to mate,....I swear this tank looks just as good as any high tech tank


----------



## tim (13 Jan 2014)

pmgsr said:


> Tim, love your tank. Very nice hardscape and plants are looking very good.
> I wish i had some Buces... since i saw those plants that i with to try them out.
> 
> Pedro.


Thanks Pedro, buces are lovely looking to add more next month.


George Farmer said:


> Sweet work, Tim. Keep it up mate.


Thank you George, compliment means a lot as I've ripped off your little mountain scape


----------



## tim (13 Jan 2014)

faizal said:


> I don't think you need to mate,....I swear this tank looks just as good as any high tech tank


Thanks Faizal, a few unscheduled days away from home last week, missed water changes a little melt on the eleocharis in the back right corner, maybe poor flow so I may swap the boyu for an Eden 501 with a little more oomph, hopefully it'll recover.


----------



## tim (23 Jan 2014)

Little update on this, melt has Been an issue with the hairgrass also a couple of buces planted in the substrate have lost all their leaves, I've moved the rhizomes to another tank to see if they will recover, continuing daily water changes and the grass is looking greener.




Added some cherries and baby ramshorns as cleanup crew.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jan 2014)

Stick with the hairgrass mate, I find it tends to get a little pale before going bright green. It then goes mental!


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Jan 2014)

I agree with Ian. Every time I have used hair grass I get an initial die off then I picks right up. Also the buce I have just moved some that I split into substrate and have noticed reduced growth compared to the ones on the rocks 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (23 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Stick with the hairgrass mate, I find it tends to get a little pale before going bright green. It then goes mental!





aliclarke86 said:


> I agree with Ian. Every time I have used hair grass I get an initial die off then I picks right up. Also the buce I have just moved some that I split into substrate and have noticed reduced growth compared to the ones on the rocks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Thanks guys will stick with it  bit pi**ed about the buces, only one if attached to some lava rock hasn't melted so maybe they don't favour new aquasoil or an unmatured substrate.


----------



## Deano3 (23 Jan 2014)

must have missed this one tim looks great love the rock layout and plants are interesting and different, I hear that more and more that lo tech is the future lol subscribed mate keep the updates coming


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Jan 2014)

It is a real shame about the buces (especially at the price) but some of mine recently got a lot of BBA so I removed the leaves and there are new leaves unrolling currently, so fingers crossed mate

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (23 Jan 2014)

Deano3 said:


> must have missed this one tim looks great love the rock layout and plants are interesting and different, I hear that more and more that lo tech is the future lol subscribed mate keep the updates coming


Thanks Deano, low tech is relaxing in small tanks like this, still have issues they just happen slower 


aliclarke86 said:


> It is a real shame about the buces (especially at the price) but some of mine recently got a lot of BBA so I removed the leaves and there are new leaves unrolling currently, so fingers crossed mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Cheers Ali fingers crossed indeed, not cheap but at least becoming more readily available I'd be well miffed if they'd come from Borneo and I'd killed them


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Jan 2014)

Most defiantly. I spent £20 on 2 little bits of Malawi and I would have been incredibly peaved if I had lost them but they have turned into 6 separate plants now. Plus I got a couple bits free that my LFS where going to throw our as they where looking a bit worse for wear  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (23 Jan 2014)

Lovely scape! When the grass takes roots, it will be a stunner!


----------



## Michael W (24 Jan 2014)

Keep at it Tim, I'm sure it will turn out great in the end! My Buce have started to produce new leaves (2 in total), I've just kept them floating since Dec. I can't say they've melted, leaves that already looked beat up from the delayed postman seem to still be hanging on.


----------



## tim (11 Feb 2014)

Quick iPhone pic after water change this morning 



Not much happening fast to be honest maybe fully grown in in a year or two 
Cherry shrimp have done a sterling job of keeping the grass clean, buces are back in attached to small lava rocks, 3 water changes a week for another fortnight then I'll cut back to two, May also increase the photoperiod slowly from 6 to 8 hours, real pleasure not battling algae in this one, sacrifice being slow growth, still patience is a virtue.
Cheers


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Feb 2014)

Fantastic proportions pal. Only thing giving it away is the cherry shrimp! 
How've you found the Bucephs? Similar in cryptocorynes to care for?


----------



## tim (11 Feb 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Fantastic proportions pal. Only thing giving it away is the cherry shrimp!
> How've you found the Bucephs? Similar in cryptocorynes to care for?


Why thank you kind sir! Yeah nath the buces do remind me of crypts, I attached 1 to lava rock and planted the rest in the substrate and they lost leaves rapidly so I assume they don't like new aquasoil as the only one that suffered no melt was attached to rock, the others are recovering slowly.


----------



## Michael W (11 Feb 2014)

Hi Tim, I'm wondering how you're finding the growth characteristics of the Buce. I'm sure that my Buces have increased their growth rate now that they have stetted in and some new leaves have grown. I find that the rhizomes tend to grow upwards rather than horizontal. I have also found a small buce rhizome with a pair of very tiny leaves, the plant itself is no more than an half an inch, place it in my 80L right under the of the HOB and a new leave grew in a few days, faster than the rest of my Buce when they first sent out their first leaves in my tank.  

Michael.


----------



## tim (11 Feb 2014)

Michael W said:


> Hi Tim, I'm wondering how you're finding the growth characteristics of the Buce. I'm sure that my Buces have increased their growth rate now that they have stetted in and some new leaves have grown. I find that the rhizomes tend to grow upwards rather than horizontal. I have also found a small buce rhizome with a pair of very tiny leaves, the plant itself is no more than an half an inch, place it in my 80L right under the of the HOB and a new leave grew in a few days, faster than the rest of my Buce when they first sent out their first leaves in my tank.
> 
> Michael.


Hi Michael, tbh due to the melting issues I had I'd say they are still settling in so not much growth, the one plant that didn't melt has put out two new leaves in a month, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Michael W (11 Feb 2014)

Sure thing, should be interesting to see how growth rate/characteristics will differ in different setups.


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Feb 2014)

ive had a bit of die back with my buce in my 90cm.  Was gutted as Ive lost one but some of them have started coming back.  Dont think they liked going from an established tank to a new one.  I think next time ill keep them in a spare running tank until the re-scape has settled as dont want to risk them


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Feb 2014)

Hi Tim, Wow Love it   This has come on in leaps and bounds  Another superb Aquascape


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

Thanks Roy, it's lovely low maintenance but oh so slow 
Few pics for the sake of it.
Moss starting to get going




Little helper 



Buce that didn't melt 3 new leaves in 6 weeks 



All in all slow but steady progress some GSA on the anubias and glass so a pinch of po4 will be added after waterchanges.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Feb 2014)

coming along nicely fella, patience is a virtue... especially with dwarf hairgrass slow tech zzzzzzz


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> coming along nicely fella, patience is a virtue... especially with dwarf hairgrass slow tech zzzzzzz


Thanks Iain, slow indeed if I didn't have more setups I'd add co2 and 24w of light and grow some algae no doubt  taking the long slow steady approach with this one though.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Feb 2014)

It's will pay off though mate, my bee tank mace been 6 months or so until it really had a proper grown in look.  It will look ace when it gets there though..... Looks like a prl tank to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Feb 2014)

Looking great tim  you need to post some higher res photos though


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

Is this better Paulo ?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Feb 2014)

When we can see the GDA then it's high res enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Feb 2014)

Or GSA if that's your inclination  
Love it mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> When we can see the GDA then it's high res enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Iain Sutherland said:


> Or GSA if that's your inclination
> Love it mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao,  warts and all mate warts and all


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Feb 2014)

Haha That's not a wart, just little freckles! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Feb 2014)

Wow lights all the way up for that shot ey  looking great Tim 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Feb 2014)

tim said:


> Is this better Paulo ?


Much better, otherwise I can't use the photos for the FB page 



Iain Sutherland said:


> Or GSA if that's your inclination


Just get the electric toothbrush out  works wonders!!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Feb 2014)

Love this Tim, I want this tank in my kitchen.


----------



## cookie3985 (20 Feb 2014)

I've got a similar tank on the go at the mo Tim, with crypts and lilaeopsis mauritiana. No CO2 or dosing, it's painfully slow but I think it will be worth it in the end. Hang in there mate.


----------



## tim (21 Feb 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Much better, otherwise I can't use the photos for the FB page
> 
> 
> Just get the electric toothbrush out  works wonders!!!


Ah I see, thank you very much  didn't think you'd post this with the GSA all over the glass


----------



## tim (21 Feb 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Love this Tim, I want this tank in my kitchen.


Thank you mate, will you be dragging your nano out then ? Haven't seen a kitchen nano from you since the planted bowl.



cookie3985 said:


> I've got a similar tank on the go at the mo Tim, with crypts and lilaeopsis mauritiana. No CO2 or dosing, it's painfully slow but I think it will be worth it in the end. Hang in there mate.


Thanks cookie, I've enough other setups to appreciate the slowness of this one  it's very hassle free.


----------



## NanoJames (21 Feb 2014)

Very healthy plants and in general, brilliant tank! Your nano tanks are always great Tim!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Feb 2014)

NanoJames said:


> Very healthy plants and in general, brilliant tank! Your nano tanks are always great Tim!



Tim  'nano tank' Magician  is his actual real name.


----------



## tim (21 Feb 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Tim  'nano tank' Magician  is his actual real name.


Maybe I should change my user name to dy"nano"mo


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Feb 2014)

tim said:


> Ah I see, thank you very much didn't think you'd post this with the GSA all over the glass


Nothing wrong with a little GSA! next time you will do better


----------



## tim (8 Mar 2014)

Quick update of this one, buces and Xmas moss growing faster than the eleocharis, go figure 

Working away for the next month or so, tanks only getting weekly water change and wifey dosing ferts, hopefully won't see too much damage


----------



## StevenA (9 Mar 2014)

Great looking nano there tim, how do you find the Boyu external, have you got the drip tray there in case of or because of any leaks?


----------



## tim (9 Mar 2014)

StevenA said:


> Great looking nano there tim, how do you find the Boyu external, have you got the drip tray there in case of or because of any leaks?


Hi Steven,  thanks. The boyu is ok, leaks a little when it's turned off for water change so the takeaway tub is just the right size to catch the drips.


----------



## Ady34 (9 Mar 2014)

Looks great Tim, those shrimp give a real sense of scale.
E. Mini took ages to get going in my tank too.


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Mar 2014)

The front centre rock looks great I really like the texture of it. Also these shots have great colour bravo!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## faizal (10 Mar 2014)

Tim is this an absolute non co2 or are you dosing any liquid carbon?


----------



## tim (10 Mar 2014)

faizal said:


> Tim is this an absolute non co2 or are you dosing any liquid carbon?


Hi Faizal, no carbon addition at all mate probably why the grass is soooo slow, dosing half ei on alternate days.


----------



## faizal (10 Mar 2014)

tim said:


> Hi Faizal, no carbon addition at all mate probably why the grass is soooo slow, dosing half ei on alternate days.


This is amazing Tim. I love how natural it looks. It's gonna look even much better as it ages. Hope you keep it running for a long time.. ahhh the joys of low tech.


----------



## Michael W (11 Mar 2014)

Really like the progress!


----------



## tim (11 Mar 2014)

Michael W said:


> Really like the progress!


Thanks Michael, the buces are getting nice new growth now slowly but surely new leaves on all of them.


----------



## Antoni (11 Mar 2014)

Very nice, Tim! The eleocharis, might need some time to start going, but once it is ready, it will go mental.


----------



## Michael W (11 Mar 2014)

I'm finding that a small buce the size of no more than 5-10mm is growing the fastest out of my buce. I found this piece stuck on the roots of a larger buce and tied it on a little rock placed in my 80L right under the flow. Its leaves are tiny even new ones, perhaps they will get bigger alone the year. It started out with a pair of leaves and now there are 5 in total, it is by far the fastest growing buce, I think it is down to the flow.


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Mar 2014)

when ever I see a tank like this, I wonder why did I take a big one....should have gotten several ones just like this


----------



## tim (3 Apr 2014)

Hi folks, small update on this one, been working away this week and had a very unsavoury conversation with the wife this morning sounds like the boyu had a little airlock last night so as this tanks in the bedroom the wife unplugged the filter to get some sleep unfortunately the filter drained half the tank all over the floor, needless to say my better half is not happy, she generously stuck one of my old hob filters on the tank and it sounds like the shrimp are ok, but it sounds like I may not be when I get home  So long and short of it I may take the tank down at the weekend for a quieter life at home.


----------



## Deano3 (3 Apr 2014)

shame Tim lovely tank, sorry about the mishap hopefully you do a rescape but maybe put in different room so don't get into trouble


----------



## Rob P (3 Apr 2014)

I want to say LOL Tim but I know that's not nice. So lol but not lol. Top marks to the OH for putting a replacement filter on though!!


----------



## tim (3 Apr 2014)

Rob P said:


> I want to say LOL Tim but I know that's not nice. So lol but not lol. Top marks to the OH for putting a replacement filter on though!!


 I can laugh out loud now buddy but I gotta go back home and face the music tomorrow, mrs tim is a good woman but I think she's had enough of my hobby/obsession from the earlier conversation, the air was blue to say the least.


----------



## Rob P (3 Apr 2014)

A day away extra can work wonders for calming down lol. My missus acclimatised my amano shrimp a few weeks ago. I was totally amazed. Cost me wine and a made from scratch curry with trimmings mindst...


----------



## Omegatron (4 Apr 2014)

Haha i guess some of us have the same tank issues, and i dont mean algae . Tank looks nice though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (4 Apr 2014)

Well chocolates and flowers have eased my return home  not sure what to do with the tank though don't like the hob filter due to noise but not sure I want to spend cash on another small external, decisions decisions.


----------



## Rob P (4 Apr 2014)

Well the Eden 501 on mine is super and shows no signs of leaks, however I do find it's not the quietest thing ever. Wouldn't want it in a bedroom that's for sure, in fact i'm surpised my gurt hasn't said it's too noisy for her office!! 

Result on choccies & flowers


----------



## Lindy (4 Apr 2014)

I'm the tank freak in my house and even I draw the line at a tank in the bedroom.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (4 Apr 2014)

I'm with you Lindy, I don't think there's a filter out there that would be quiet enough to not be heard in a bedroom. I can sometimes hear the rush of water going through the tetratec downstairs in a cabinet when I'm lying in bed lol. All very well removing media for flow etc but the whole house sounds like a level 5 tornado


----------



## faizal (5 Apr 2014)

Happens at every house mate,...i remember a time when my wife used to be talking to me about something & my eyes would be hazy ( due to lack of concentration on my part to what she would have been saying ) and she would stop in mid sentence & say " You are thinking about your tank,...aren't you?",....Gulp,.......yeah,...every house across the world....Please ask her if you could at least keep the other low tech & the tree scape.


----------



## faizal (5 Apr 2014)

Double post


----------



## tim (5 Apr 2014)

In all honesty the boyu was quiet and the tank made a perfect night light for me


faizal said:


> Happens at every house mate,...i remember a time when my wife used to be talking to me about something & my eyes would be hazy ( due to lack of concentration on my part to what she would have been saying ) and she would stop in mid sentence & say " You are thinking about your tank,...aren't you?",....Gulp,.......yeah,...every house across the world....Please ask her if you could at least keep the other low tech & the tree scape.


dont worry mate the other tanks are safe for now, I've moved the cherry shrimp over to my 3ft tank and the buces are being held in the 25ltr for now, I've decided to try and keep this going emersed for the time being so water has been drained and it'll be sprayed a couple of times a day to help with the transition.


----------



## tim (18 May 2014)

Quick update on this one I kept it emersed for a while but had to flood it due to needing a temporary home for my exclamation point rasboras when my low tech tank went kaput, I couldn't face taking the fish back to the lfs so even though 12 ltrs is small they seem to be ok at the moment and I won't be in a position to upgrade the tank for them for a couple of months but they will eventually move to a 40x40 shallow tank I have.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 May 2014)

Hi Tim, Fab little Scape


----------



## tim (30 May 2014)

Hi folks, this journal has come to an end, tanks down, livestock moved to my 60x20x20
Final pic



Bit more algae than I would of liked, ran for a few weeks with a bit more light than needed trying to squeeze a bit of extra growth 
Anyway thanks for following and all the nice comments along the way.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 May 2014)

Hi Tim Fab Scape  Superb Photo  Shame it has come to an end


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 May 2014)

Great tank Tim and a really nice final image. Next one wet yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (30 May 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tim Fab Scape  Superb Photo  Shame it has come to an end


Thanks Roy, six months was long enough in 12 liters  next one will be even shorter lived I think.


Iain Sutherland said:


> Great tank Tim and a really nice final image. Next one wet yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Iain,  it was wet same day this was taken down, beauty of 12 liters fast turnover, plus I have to fill it straight away or the wife might throw the tank in the bin


----------



## Michael W (13 Jun 2014)

Wow, I've been away for a little while and now I'm back and what a sight to come back to! Really nice work there Tim, it's unfortunate that you have take this tank down. Looking forward for the new one!


----------



## tim (5 Oct 2014)

Entered this scape into the GAPLC2014 and placed 46th in the nano category, chuffed to say the least


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Oct 2014)

Hi Tim, Congratulation On your rank   Fab scape Nice photo too


----------

